# Picked up these bad boys today



## JGT (Jan 15, 2017)

Were suuuuper hard to find, i got really lucky, i love Marco, ill be taking the feeders off, rather hand bomb it, but im happy. i paid 3000 CDN for everything you see here.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

How much would all that cost had you purchased it new?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> How much would all that cost had you purchased it new?


Cant purchase it new, they been out of business for some time now.

I have a Marco LT90 with two drums of new 100 foot 3/4" cable sitting in my garage. Machine does an amazing job when I was using it. Three things that annoyed me and if improved the machine would be a real pleasure to run. 

First is the motor mount has just enough play in it to allow the belt to walk off the drum pulley. It is not really a pulley, more a place for the belt to sit and turn the drum. It cant walk forward since there is a lip but behind it is smooth. It could use some sort of lip welded to the back to secure the belt in place it would be perfect.

The other issue is the autofeed. It works some of the times but most of the time it is more work than it is worth. Should make a mount to use a Spartan autofeed and all would be set.

Last is an easy fix, the tires they are just small enough to be trouble with stairs that do not have backers. The wheels get caught under the steps. Change the wheels out to the next size larger and all set.

The issue is that is a lot more work than I am willing to do right now to make a machine that does a great job cleaning sewers into a better less annoying machine.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

One of my friends use to buy used Marco equipment, redesign the auto-feeds and put them on his trucks.

Mark


----------



## JGT (Jan 15, 2017)

Tommy plumber said:


> How much would all that cost had you purchased it new?


Stated above that yeah, you can't buy new anymore but when you could you're probably looking at around 10 grand CDN for sure


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

JGT said:


> Stated above that yeah, you can't buy new anymore but when you could you're probably looking at around 10 grand CDN for sure


I doubt they where that much. How much does a Spartan 1065 and Spartan 300 cost up there?


----------



## JGT (Jan 15, 2017)

SewerRatz said:


> JGT said:
> 
> 
> > Stated above that yeah, you can't buy new anymore but when you could you're probably looking at around 10 grand CDN for sure
> ...


Oh they were, dealt with them a lot. Spartan 1065 costs $4200.00 and spartan 300 costs $3750.00


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> How much would all that cost had you purchased it new?


Around three thousand bucks lololololo:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

JGT said:


> Stated above that yeah, you can't buy new anymore but when you could you're probably looking at around 10 grand CDN for sure


Nope that big machine is about 1200.00,one drum and 75ft 3/4" cable is 400,the smaller machine is 800-1000 plus drum and cable


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

SewerRatz said:


> I doubt they where that much. How much does a Spartan 1065 and Spartan 300 cost up there?


Right on Ron,no way did that cost 10,000.00 new,No way:no:


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

I have the big machine,bought it new in 2003,machine and two 75ft drums of cable was right at 2000.00 and that includes extra heads and tool kit


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

When I was a kid, the local Truevalue Hardware used to stock Marco machines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

I sell you an old Marco 1/2" Machine
I'll give you a deal $5000


----------



## JGT (Jan 15, 2017)

Fatpat said:


> I sell you an old Marco 1/2" Machine
> I'll give you a deal $5000


LOL!!! dude, quit plumbing, there is a career in comedy waiting for you :icon_rolleyes:


----------

